# Switch master cylinder



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello guys, I am going to try and switch my clutch master cylinder to a Tick adjustable Clutch master cylinder.

I think i know somewhat how to do it, however the Installation instructions is a bit hard to understand for me in a different language without some pictures.

Have anyone changed this and got some pictures on how to do it?

Otherwise i guess i will have to dig in behinde the brake reservoir and find it.

thanks in advance


----------



## SOCALGOAT (Sep 27, 2006)

Did you install it?


----------

